# Ryobi R163 Dovetail bushing



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

I have an old Ryobi R163 that I have been using in a router table to make decorative edges for signs and whatnot. I got a basic dovetail jig from Harbour freight and I want to find some bushings that will fit my router. Notice I said R163 and not the R163K. I don't know if that makes a difference or not, but I thought I'd mention it.

There is two problems that i can see. (1) The hole in the base plate doesn't seem standard. The center hole seems to be about 3 inches. All of the bushings I have seen on the internet are smaller than this. Does anyone know where I can get bushings for this router? 
Thanks in Advance!
Paul


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

p3auul said:


> I have an old Ryobi R163 that I have been using in a router table to make decorative edges for signs and whatnot. I got a basic dovetail jig from Harbour freight and I want to find some bushings that will fit my router. Notice I said R163 and not the R163K. I don't know if that makes a difference or not, but I thought I'd mention it.
> 
> There is two problems that i can see. (1) The hole in the base plate doesn't seem standard. The center hole seems to be about 3 inches. All of the bushings I have seen on the internet are smaller than this. Does anyone know where I can get bushings for this router?
> Thanks in Advance!
> Paul


Hi Paul - Welcome to the forum
You'll need a base plate that will accept guide bushings or an adapter that mounts in your base and it accepts guide bushings. I don't know that Ryobi has either for that particular model though. 
Here's an aftermarket kit that should work for you though
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, watch the video on making a replacement sub base plate for your router. This is not a difficult task and you can always ask questions in the sticky thread in this section.


----------



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! I found the milescraft baseplate and insert combo at a local lowes. it says it's for a ryobi but of the 997 holes provided none matched up and it didn't have the centering insert it was supposed to have. 
Heck with it, I'm going to Sears and get their $49 router. It has a standard baseplate(1 1/4 inch hole) so I should be able to get a guide for a dovetail bit for it.

I know the $29 dovetail jig won't be as easy to work with as those $400-500 units but I have seen some good reviews(and bad) on it.
Paul


----------

